# Proper way to install a LB



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Is 4 1/2" a typo did you mean to say 1 1/2". If it is not a typo I have no idea what you trying to do.

You should drill a 1 1/2" hole in the joist put a piece of pipe through the joist and into the LB. Then another piece of 1 1/2" piece goes down from the LB and into the ground.


----------



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

ya the 4 1/2 was a typo I meant to type 2 1/2. I know its 1 1/2 pvc but its width is 2 1/2. I didn't think I needed a piece of conduit through the joist. Just a short piece with a bell end then I can just tack the wire down to main panel. It doesn't have to be conduit the whole way right since its pvc and not ridged metal, Right ? Thanks for the reply


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what kind of wire are you running in this?


you need to secure the conduit near the LB so hold it in place.


----------



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

nap said:


> what kind of wire are you running in this?
> 
> 
> you need to secure the conduit near the LB so hold it in place.



6/3 uf wire. I do already have some conduit clamps to hole the conduit after it exits the LB


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Holt said:


> 6/3 uf wire. I do already have some conduit clamps to hole the conduit after it exits the LB



Your nuts if you think you can pull 6/3 UF through conduit for any distance. UF is direct burial cable and is not intended to be installed in conduit. It is not a code violation to do it, but it should be.
If you are just using conduit to get the cable underground, then you are doing it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

So should I return the wire and pick up the individual wires. What's it called thhn wire


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Holt said:


> So should I return the wire and pick up the individual wires. What's it called thhn wire


If you are running conduit all the way from one panel to the other YES. THHN/THWN. 4 individual conductors. H-H-N-G. The ground wire can be smaller that the three others. Whats the feeder size?
Or use the UF you already have. Just use the PVC conduit to protect the cable where it comes up out of the ground.
Most stores will not take back cut wire.


----------

